
Hiring Software Engineers - dsil
https://medium.com/@kwindla/hiring-software-engineers-98498cf6f2a#.gxpe5vinr
======
dikdik
"Paying for travel is a lot cheaper than paying a recruiter to find you
candidates. And, while I’m the biggest believer in the value of video
conferencing that you’re ever likely to find, there’s no substitute for an
all-day, in person, interaction with everyone on your team."

I was interviewing at an SV company recently and was told I would be flown in
for the final interview. Instead, when the final interview arrived they
arranged a 3 hour Skype interview and had me do coding challenges inside
Google Docs. It was the worst interview I've ever had to do, I couldn't get
any sense of the office environment, and trying to write up a piece of code in
Google Docs was just plain terrible.

------
kwindla
FYI: this is a dup of the also-recently-posted:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11551187](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11551187)

------
alttab
At some companies, divulging performance or personal issues about an ex-
employee could land you in a lot of trouble. Be sure you're clear to talk
about previous employees freely.

If a company goes around and bad-mouths every employee that leaves the
organization it could potentially have legal consequences.

